# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Дед Мороз в религиях народов мира

## Irina

:7457:
*Православие*. Дед-Мороз – это искаженный большевиками образ Святителя Николая. Он приходит к хорошим добрым детям, которые слушаются родителей. И не забывают молиться на ночь. Когда Николай приходит, нужно прочитать ему «Символ Веры» и «Отче наш», тогда Святитель что-нибудь хорошее подарит.

*Православие (радикальный вариант).* Дед-Мороз – это искаженный сатанистами-коммунистами образ Святителя Николая. Он приходит исключительно к послушным детям, которые каждый день ходят в церковь, регулярно причащаются и исповедуются. Когда Николай приходит, нужно прочитать ему десять раз «Символ Веры», десять раз - «Отче наш», отбить пятьдесят поклонов, тогда Святитель что-нибудь хорошее подарит. К детям, которые читают книги про Гарри Поттера, смотрят американские мультфильмы, пьют Кока-колу, чьи родители имеют ИНН, Николай не приходит.

*Католицизм*. Дед-Мороз у нас зовется Санта-Клаусом. Он, конечно, существует. На то есть энциклика папы Пия Второго. Санта дарит подарки всем добрым детям, которые успели исповедаться и очиститься от грехов. Сам Санта – безгрешен, по воле Божьей.

*Протестантизм (лютеранство)*. У нас тоже он зовется Санта-Клаусом. Но поведение ребенка особо не влияет на то, придет к нему он с подарками или нет. Все равно все дети – гадкие грешники. Главное, чтобы они верили в силу и доброту Санты. Тогда будет и визит, и подарок.

*Протестантизм (кальвинизм)*. Уже заранее решено, придет к ребенку Санта, или не придет. Поведение роли не играет. Ребенок может только по определенным признакам догадаться, что Санта о нем знает, его любит и придет его поздравить. Главный признак – деньги. Если у родителей ребенка много денег, значит Санта придет. А если денег нет или их мало, значит - Санта не любит этого ребенка и никогда к нему не явится.

*Иудаизм.* Таки он есть! А вы сомневаетесь? Почему вы сомневаетесь? Конечно, он не шляется каждый год по домам. Он – приличный человек! Но когда-нибудь Дед Мороз обязательно придет. И подарит много-много подарков всем детям, даже – мертвым. Конечно, если эти дети верили в правильного Бога, не ели свинину и не работали по субботам.

*Ислам* – нашего Деда Мороза зовут Али Баба, да продлит Аллах его годы. Он – прямой потомок одного из учеников пророка Мухаммеда. Али Баба ходит под новый год по свету и дарит детям правоверных подарки, иншалла. Как он выглядит – никто не знает, потому что рисовать его запрещено. Совсем маленьким он приносит щербет, лукум, нугу, казинак. Мальчикам постарше – игрушки (автоматы, петарды, танки), девочкам же постарше – кулинарные книги, платки, длинные платья…

*Буддизм* – никакого Деда-Мороза нет. Это лишь наша иллюзия, воплощение наших суетных желаний, что сковывают нас с этим миром, обителью страданий. Не надо ничего хотеть и желать, тогда придет Никто и принесет Ничто, что даст освобождение из цепей Перерождений.

*Индуизм.* Ом! Деду-Морозу – это аватар бога Антантананариву. Он приносит дары детям. Детям высших каст – богатые, низших – бедные. Детям Неприкасаемых он строит подлости и вредит, чтобы они страдали и тем самым очищали карму, получив возможность в следующей жизни родиться брахманами.

*Деизм.* «Деды-Морозы» – это особая служба, созданная для психолого-педагогических целей. Эту службу придумал самый первый Великий Дед Мороз, но потом отошел от дел. Работают там – обычные люди. Служба в течение года собирает данные о детях планеты, обрабатывает их в специально созданной математической модели, которая учитывает темперамент, поведение, возраст, IQ, интересы, увлечения. На основании этого выносится решение, кому дарить, что дарить, когда дарить. Подарок посылается по почте, заказной посылкой.

*Сатанизм.* Дети! Никакого Деда Мороза нет! Есть только вы! Не забивайте голову глупыми сказочками для послушных овечек! Станьте самыми смелыми, самыми умными, самыми успешными. Бунтуйте, кричите! Наслаждайтесь жизнью сполна, не упускайте ни одно удовольствие. Любите себя, заботьтесь о себе в первую очередь. Тогда вы сами для себя станете Дедами Морозами.

*Дьяволопоклонничество.* Дед Мороз – мрачный черный старец с рогами. Чтобы он пришел, нужно за год принести в жертву не менее 100 черных кошек и не менее 10 младенцев. Ровно в полночь 31 декабря следует выложить из костей пентаграмму, зажечь пять свечей из человеческого сала и призвать Владыку Тьмы. Тогда явится Мороз, хозяин черных адских льдов, и принесет подарки – шикарнейшую женщину, много денег и наркотиков.

*Неоязычество*. Дед Мороз – древний суровый бог зимы. Шутки с ним плохи. Может заморозить и убить, либо положить в свой мешок и унести в Навье царство. Его надо задабривать – принести в жертву на 31 декабря черную курицу, развесить на елке бычьи кишки. А можно и призвать светлых богов – Ярилу, Веду, чтобы они защитили.

Агностицизм. Есть ли Дед Мороз, или – нет, науке это не известно. Чего гадать-то? Вот настанет Новый год, все и узнаем. А пока пойдет «Хауса» посмотрим. Подарки сами себе купим.

*Атеизм*. Дед Мороз – переодетый актер, нанятый родителями, который дарит детям подарки. Старая милая традиция, такая же, как "Оливье" и «Ирония судьбы». Ребенку будет что вспомнить. А еще он научится мечтать и терпеливо ждать.
*
Воинствующий атеизм*. Никакого Деда Мороза нет! Это все выдумки авторитарных родителей, которые хотят полностью контролировать поведение детей. Вера в Деда Мороза порождает у ребят несамостоятельность, показушность и паранойю. Верят в него только инфантильные дебилы, а умные дети сами приходят к логическому выводу о том, что его нет. Все упоминания о Деде Морозе следует уничтожить, чтобы даже имени его не осталось, тогда всем станет хорошо.

----------


## Carlen

Да, оказывается все плохо. И веры в сказку уже нет. Жаль

----------

